# A pastorless congregation?



## Miller (Jan 8, 2007)

What are some opinions on this.

A church plants a new church and decides to have a worship band, a "go to guy," and instead of a teaching elder they decide to roll out a tv and watch a preacher preach from the tv.

Something doesn't seem right here.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2007)

[bible]Exodus 32:21-25[/bible]


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 8, 2007)

ummmm..... Hummm?

Yep somthing seems a bit wierd about this. Sheep w/o a sheppard comes to mind.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 8, 2007)

Miller said:


> What are some opinions on this.
> 
> A church plants a new church and decides to have a worship band, a "go to guy," and instead of a teaching elder they decide to roll out a tv and watch a preacher preach from the tv.
> 
> Something doesn't seem right here.



You say: "A church plants a new church". So there is a sending church?


----------



## Herald (Jan 8, 2007)

This gig doesn't even resemble the Plymouth Brethen. The Plymouth Brethren don't have pastors but they do have a leadership system (elders or mature saints). While I believe the Plymouth Brethren are in error, a church that fits the discription of the OP (Fellowship Church, Pastor Ed Young) is considerably off base in more than just the pastoral function.

http://www.fellowshipchurch.com/splash/

[bible]Ephesians 4:11[/bible]


----------



## Miller (Jan 8, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> You say: "A church plants a new church". So there is a sending church?


Yes there is.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 8, 2007)

Miller said:


> What are some opinions on this.
> 
> A church plants a new church and decides to have a worship band, a "go to guy," and instead of a teaching elder they decide to roll out a tv and watch a preacher preach from the tv.
> 
> Something doesn't seem right here.



Doomed to fail.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 8, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the history of American Presbyterianism weren't there periods where there were shortages of TEs? I'm thinking around the time of the Old Side/New Side schism. What was the solution then?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 8, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> You say: "A church plants a new church". So there is a sending church?



Yeah, I'm guessing he's referring to Ed Young's "church", which has multiple campuses and identical worship times, all with "Ed Young's teaching". Anyone want to bet if (or know that?) he's just beamed out to the 'branch campuses'?

Todd


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 8, 2007)

of course they probably don't just "roll out a tv". I imagine he's up there on the DiamondVision(tm) with Dolby SurroundSound....


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 9, 2007)

Miller said:


> Yes there is.



If there is a sending church, where is the infrastructure? What exactly did they send?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 9, 2007)

Scott Bushey said:


> If there is a sending church, where is the infrastructure? What exactly did they send?



Apparently they're sending microwaves (or perhaps if they can afford the "infrastructure", direct closed-circuit signals through fiber optic cables). 

Whatever "church plant" this is, it seems to be a very sad situation - they are being deceived. I can't believe people would actually go to some remote location and watch, essentially, a TV preacher and call that "church". Might as well just stay home and watch him on TV - what's the purpose of getting together (other than to be entertained by the "worship band")?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 9, 2007)

Miller said:


> What are some opinions on this.
> 
> A church plants a new church and decides to have a worship band, a "go to guy," and instead of a teaching elder they decide to roll out a tv and watch a preacher preach from the tv.


Is the new church self-supporting? If so, they'd better be careful which preachers they select. Some of those TV evangelists are pretty good at taking up a collection. I can see whoever's in charge of the finances sqirming in their seat when the preacher finishes preaching and starts saying, "I hope you've been blessed by the message. If you've been blessed, please send your donation to Joe TV Evangelist, P.O Box..." 

"SOMEBODY HIT THE TV's OFF BUTTON, QUICK!!!"

On a serious note, think how easy it'd be to convince your friends to come to church. "We're just gonna sit around Sunday morning, listen to some music and watch some TV. Ya wanna come?"

Seriously, what would they do if they had a mission's conference or something? "Please give the Sony plasma screen TV your undivided attention as we hear a message that will challenge your hearts, stir your souls..."

All seriousness aside, I think its one of those ideas that deserves a little more thought, on the part of the sending church and the new church.


----------



## Miller (Jan 9, 2007)

It's one of those Baptist Cowboy churches. A preacher was pastoring two congregations and has now decided to video tape (or it might be some kind of broadcast) to this other congregation close by. I don't believe they could be self supporting. There's about 25-30 members and they've just built a building. I don't know why the BGCT doesn't pay a person to go down there.


----------

